
Data Compression Explained - J3L2404
http://mattmahoney.net/dc/dce.html?year=2011
======
mullr
There's a nice series of Khan-style videos on Youtube from a dude called
MathematicalMonk which cover Huffman and Arithmetic coding in detail. They're
in his Information Theory series:

[http://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk#g/c/E125425EC83...](http://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk#g/c/E125425EC837021F)

------
bahman2000
no mention of lossless audio compression formats :(

